# Dann sag ich auch mal Hallo.



## mrfun (8 Dez. 2015)

Hi, ich bin zwar schon einige Zeit im Forum unterwegs. wollte mich nun aber auch mal Vorstellen.
Ich bin Rüdiger 43 Jahre alt und erfreue mich immer wieder an den tollen Bildern und Videos unserer Lieblinge.
Ich habe schon einiges Bild und Videomaterial auf meinem PC Bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Bildern oder Videos die ich noch nicht kenne.
Außerdem sammle ich Autogramme meiner Lieblinge.
Ich wollte mich an dieser stelle auch bei den Mitgliedern bedanken die uns täglich mit neuem Material versorgen.


----------



## Padderson (8 Dez. 2015)

Na dann Welcome aboard und auch weiterhin viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen und weiter so! :thumbup:


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2015)

Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Sven. (11 Dez. 2015)

Auch von mir Willkommen hier im Forum des CB


----------

